# Switching From Freshwater To Saltwater - Help



## Brinksta (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 47 gallon tank I have, but I have decided to switch to saltwater. I have given all my fish to my friends 150 gallon community tank.

I am brand new to saltwater and have no idea about any of it. Here is the equipment I have.

Emperor Biowheel Filter
Heater
Tank and Stand
Light - may need a different kind for saltwater?
Air Pump system

What equipment will I need on top of this?

Is the cycle any different from a freshwater aquarium?

What rocks, coral, and other things will I need?

I plan on starting with two clownfish. Do they like to be in twos, or can I get more in the future? 2 females?

Do I just add salt to the water and then test it with a hydrometer?


----------



## AquaOverflow (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
You will need a protein skimmer. The air pump is not needed as bubbles cause salt creep which is very messy. You should try for a 2”+ sand bed and at least 50 lbs of rock. Once your salinity is at 1.025 (test with a refractometer) you will have to wait until the tank cycles. This will take several weeks. During this time you should research as much as possible. Saltwater aquariums require a lot of attention and knowledge about water chemistry, ecosystem and equipment. With plenty of research and a lot of patience, your new hobby will be rewarding. If you rush things, lives will be lost. 
*frown


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would start the tank with macro algaes usually in a refugium.

but that's just me and my 

.02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Brinksta said:


> I have a 47 gallon tank I have, but I have decided to switch to saltwater. I have given all my fish to my friends 150 gallon community tank.
> 
> I am brand new to saltwater and have no idea about any of it. Here is the equipment I have.
> 
> ...


Use a Refractometer, much more acurate and dependable. You mix the water up in a tub, or barrel of some sort, let stand 24hrs, using a powerhead to mix. Then add to tank. Same thing doing water changes. Now, I would recommend using RO/DI water so you don't have issues with algae, but most want to go with tap water to start just to see what happens. Just an FYI.

Good luck, let us know if you need anyting else.


----------

